# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Проблема с Acer X3810.

## Maggot0

Товарищи,такая ситуация.
Развинтил комп,снял батарейку,Пк сам по себе новый,просто вычитал,что с новой батарейкой комп может быстрее работать,просто бог его знает,сколько этот комп на складе пролежал до покупки...Вобщем ставлю новую батарейку,врубаю,тишина,за  тавка Acer и всё...Висит и не загружается вообще,пробовал с батарейкой,без неё,бесполезно висит и всё,помогите пожалуйста решить проблему.

----------


## Alex007

Во-первых не понимаю как батарейка может повлиять на производительность компа - она как я понимаю отвечает за биос(время и настройки его-чтобы они не сбивались) Мой тебе совет перепрошей биос - если не поможет тогда ты наверное повредил чип биоса.

----------


## Maggot0

> Во-первых не понимаю как батарейка может повлиять на производительность компа - она как я понимаю отвечает за биос(время и настройки его-чтобы они не сбивались) Мой тебе совет перепрошей биос - если не поможет тогда ты наверное повредил чип биоса.


Спасибо конечно за совет,только вопрос внимательнее прочти! Я писал что КОМП НЕ ЗАГРУЖАЕТСЯ!!!!Как я по-твоему должен перепрошить биосИИИИИИИИ?7

----------


## Cheechako

Если появляется заставка, то скорее всего с BIOS'ом всё в порядке - а вот потеря питания диска или что-то подобное как результат разборки вполне вероятно :)
Впрчем, возможен ещё статический разряд с непредсказуемыми последствиями (зима всё-таки).

----------


## Alex007

> Спасибо конечно за совет,только вопрос внимательнее прочти! Я писал что КОМП НЕ ЗАГРУЖАЕТСЯ!!!!Как я по-твоему должен перепрошить биосИИИИИИИИ?7


Сорри!!! :blush:не вник в вопрос!!!!! В таком случае даже незнаю чем тебе посоветовать - если ты говоришь новый -  то отдай его по-гарантии!! И если вдруг проблема решится - отпишись плиз - интересно!!!!!:)

----------

